# Campbell's



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Pro government. Need more big brother according to them. They also think it is OK for kids to have 2 dads and no mom.

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/campbell-soup-major-company-list-gmo-ingredients-nationwide/story?id=36173389


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Or two moms and no dad.......


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

One thing about Cambells is they use almost entirely GMO products, somewhere in the neighborhood of 94% of their stuff is GMO. Their goal is to make the public aware that they have been consuming GMO for years and never had any ill effects. Only till recently did anyone really care.


----------

